# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  شكرا على المساعدة

## shawky5555

:Huh:  فى البداية احب ان اسجل شكرى وتقديرى للموقع لانه اتاح لى القدرة ليى فى ان اجد من يساعدنى
الانسان حياته تنقسم الى العائلة والاصدقاء والحب ان وج
مشاكلى فى جميع الاقسام
بالنسبة العائلة قلت عليها فى رسالة سابقة..شكرا على ردك
بالنسبة لاصدقاء فحدث ولا حرج
يعنى تجاربى متعددة
صديق يروح يخونى عشان بنت قولتله انى بحبها وكان عاوز هوة الى يقولها انه بيحبها والحمد لله عرفت الموضوع بس كان خد نصيبه من البنت عشان هوة عاوز يتسلى
والحمدلله توافق عليا ومستمر معاها وطبعا خسرته
والتانى كنت بحكى معاه لو فيه مشكلة مع البنت الى بحبها فراح عشان يخرب الموضوع وبردة ربنا يوقف معايا
والتالت والرابع مش يسالوا الا فى الامتحانات طبعا عشان ياخدوا المفيد اصلى الحمد لله جيد فى كل سنة؟
والخامس قاعد طول الاجازة مش يسال وغير الموبايل ومش ادى لحد النمرة وبالرغم من كدة ربنا يعلم عملت المستحيل عشان اسال عليه وكل دة عشان ربنا مش وفقه فى السنة الى فات؟
والسادس وهوة الاقرب ليا ساعات بحس انه قريب منى وبعد كدة يبعد ويرجع تانى
وعلى الحال دة ؟
مش عارف ان الى تعاملى غلط ولا مش بعرف اختار ولا اية بالظبط؟


مشاكلى مع الحب
انت كانسان اكيد عندك خبرة اكبر هل تنصحنى بان اكمل من انسانة اخترتها من الجامعة بعد قصة حب طويلة؟
وابقى كداب لو قلت انى اقدر اسبها؟
وكمان مش قادر استنى اليوم الى تيجى تقولى ان فيه عريس متقدم وهى مش قادرة ترفض عشان والدها؟(عندى ثقة فيها بس ظروف الى بنت صعبة)
وكمان مش قادر استنى اما بابا يقولى انت لسه مش كونت مستقبلك واستنى شوية؟
(بالرغم من انه هيشترى الشقة ليا قريب جدا)
عاوز رايك فى الموضوع كله؟؟؟؟
كمان فى مشاكل صغيرة بس بردة احب اخد رايك فيها؟؟
1_من السهل عندها تتعرف على اى حد يعنى اجتماعية بطريقة تتجنن ودة بينرفزنى وقلت ليها كذا مرة فتقعد عيومين كويسة وبعد كدة ترجع تانى؟
2_ازارى اقدر احتويها يعنى احسسها بحبى بطريقة تخليها هيةكمان تعبرلى عن حبها؟

اسف عشان طولت بس عارف انك هتستحملنى 
شاكر ليك

----------


## shawky5555

محتاج ردك بصورة عاجلة
والنبى
حياتى كلها واقفة.............................................  .؟؟>
 :Beer:

----------


## د.عادل

> فى البداية احب ان اسجل شكرى وتقديرى للموقع لانه اتاح لى القدرة ليى فى ان اجد من يساعدنى


أهلا بك مجدداً اخي الكريم




> مشاكلى فى جميع الاقسام
> بالنسبة العائلة قلت عليها فى رسالة سابقة..شكرا على ردك
> بالنسبة لاصدقاء فحدث ولا حرج
> يعنى تجاربى متعددة


العائلة لم نحددهم وهم مفرضون علينا ولا يمكن ابداً استبدالهم ، لذا نعامل معهم في جميع الظروف ونحاول ان نتأقلم معهم ونبذل كل جهدنا لذلك، اما الاصدقاء فهم من اختيارنا، لذا نجد في حياتنا اصدقاء اقرب الينا من افراد عائلتنا.



> مش عارف ان الى تعاملى غلط ولا مش بعرف اختار ولا اية بالظبط؟


نتعامل في حياتنا مع ناس مختلفة الطباع والشخصيات، ولا يعنى تقلب مزاجهم واحوالهم على اننا نخطئ الإختيار، بالعكس لن تجد صديق بالمواصفات التي تتمناها، وبالخبرة ستتعلم كيف تصادق ومن يستحق مصادقتك، والى ان تصل لهذه المرحلة عليك بعدم الإندفاع في التعمق بعلاقات مع الاخرين قد تندم مستقبلاً عليها، وخاصة انك حساس مرهف المشاعر.





> مشاكلى مع الحب
> انت كانسان اكيد عندك خبرة اكبر هل تنصحنى بان اكمل من انسانة اخترتها من الجامعة بعد قصة حب طويلة؟
> وابقى كداب لو قلت انى اقدر اسبها؟


الحب شيئ جميل اتكل على الله وكمل. وليه تتعب نفسك وتسيبها؟ 




> وكمان مش قادر استنى اليوم الى تيجى تقولى ان فيه عريس متقدم وهى مش قادرة ترفض عشان والدها؟(عندى ثقة فيها بس ظروف الى بنت صعبة)
> وكمان مش قادر استنى اما بابا يقولى انت لسه مش كونت مستقبلك واستنى شوية؟
> (بالرغم من انه هيشترى الشقة ليا قريب جدا)
> عاوز رايك فى الموضوع كله؟؟؟؟


انصحك بالا تتسرع في الإقدام على الزواج ، الزواج مسؤولية واسرة ومستقبل، لا تتسرع الى ان تستطيع إتخاذ القرار المناسب بمنتهى الحكمة والعقلانية، وليس بالعاطفة فقط.
تأكد بانك ستنال نصيبك وما قدره الله لك هو ما سيكون ان شاء الله.
اما ان تقدم لها احد او امكانياتك وخلافه ما هي الا اسباب يسببها الله، ومن ستتزوجها واجلك ورزقك واولادك بيد الله ولن يتغير مهما كانت الاسباب.
عليك ان تؤمن بذلك حتى تريح قلبك وعقلك.




> كمان فى مشاكل صغيرة بس بردة احب اخد رايك فيها؟؟
> 1_من السهل عندها تتعرف على اى حد يعنى اجتماعية بطريقة تتجنن ودة بينرفزنى وقلت ليها كذا مرة فتقعد عيومين كويسة وبعد كدة ترجع تانى؟


لا ابداً هي ليست مشكلة صغيرة ، انت غيور وهي لا تقدر غيرتك ويغلب طابعها الإجتماعي على حرصها لمراعات مشاعرك.
كثير من المشاكل الزوجية تنتج لهذا السبب، ويعتقد الزوجان انه مع مرور الوقت سيتأقلم كل منهما على طبع الاخر، ولكن مع مرور الوقت وفي اي مشادة تطفوا جميع الخلافات ويتصيد كل منهم اخطاء الاخر.

عليك ان تقف موقف جدي لهذه المشكلة ويجب ان تضعا النقاط فوق الحروف وتتفقا على ما يجب ان يكون مستقبلا، وعليك الجدية في ذلك وبدون تهاون، والا ستكون العواقب مؤلمة جداً.




> 2_ازارى اقدر احتويها يعنى احسسها بحبى بطريقة تخليها هيةكمان تعبرلى عن حبها؟


الحب ليس اقوال ولا افعال.
بمعنى انك تستطيع ان تقول لجميع البنات انك تحبهم وانت لا تحب احد منهم.
ولا افعال بشراء وردة حمراء وانتظارها امام منزلها وكتابة اشعار وخلافه.
الحب هو مشاعر
فقد ترى في عينك لمحة حنين وشوق تجعلها تشعر بحبك لها.
وما من القلب يصل للقلب.

الم تعبر لك حتى الان عن حبها لك؟

كان الله في عونك

ان احبتك ستطيعك ........

اهلا بك دائماً.
وتحياتي للجميع.

----------


## shawky5555

لاة عبرت عن حبها بالافعال والاقوال
؟
بس انا بحس انى بكون عاوز اسمعها كل اما اكون معاها؟

----------


## shawky5555

شكرا والله انت بتساعدنى كتير 
وكمان بتريح بالى

اشكرك

----------

